# Beginning of my wine cellar



## buffaloricky (Feb 15, 2010)

Got hooked on making wine from my friend Marv. Now I have the wife hooked on it as well. The collection continue to grow.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 16, 2010)

You'll have fun filling that rack. But trust me, it won't take long once you really get rolling.

Question. What's in those carboys? They appear to have a lot of headspace. No fear of oxygen affecting your wine? Looks like 3 gallon batches in 6 gallon carboys.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting looking wine rack - are the large slots on the left for 1.5 L bottles? and the small ones on the right for splits ( 375 or 187 ml)?
The one bottle on the top looks lonely!!
Good luck with your new hobby.


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope the cleats in the rear are bolted to the wall. If not secure it. 
Whats aging / on radar.


----------



## TheTooth (Feb 16, 2010)

That poor rack looks awfully lonely. Give it some wine!


----------



## buffaloricky (Feb 17, 2010)

I have topped them off they were 5 gallon batches. First one is strawberry, second one is Grape concord


----------



## buffaloricky (Feb 17, 2010)

You are correct


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks beautiful but surely make sure it is somehow anchored to a wall.


----------



## femki (Mar 8, 2010)

Ricky, what are the inside dimensions of the 750mL bottle holders? I'm in the process of designing a rack for the space under my stairs and would like to be able to maximize the amount of bottles I can store. Your rack is very similar in concept to what I'm designing.


----------



## buffaloricky (Mar 9, 2010)

*Rack dimension for bottles*

The width is 3 5/8 inside to inside and the height is 2 3/4 inside to inside.
The 1.5 bottle widths are 4 1/8 inside to inside and height is 3 3/4 inside to inside.

Hope this helps. I got the plans off e-bay they included plans to build the following: large hydralic press, 5gal hydralic press, glue applicator, carboy protectors, carboy dolley, bottle carrier, fermenter cradle, insturment holder, siphoning table, carboy lifter, punch down tool.

It was a CD with the pdf files for only 9.00

Good luck with your rack


----------



## whine4wine (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking wine rack.


----------



## femki (Mar 10, 2010)

buffaloricky said:


> The width is 3 5/8 inside to inside and the height is 2 3/4 inside to inside.
> The 1.5 bottle widths are 4 1/8 inside to inside and height is 3 3/4 inside to inside.
> 
> Good luck with your rack



Horizontal inside to inside 3-5/8" is between the bottle supports or vertical support runners?

I'm a bit of a geek, so have designed my rack in Visio. I'll be sure to post the plans and pictures of the finished rack once it's all done. Hoping to build this April when the weather permits some outdoor constructing.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 10, 2010)

Certainly a nice wine rack. Can't wait to see it filled up.


----------



## buffaloricky (Mar 10, 2010)

The vertical support runners


----------

